
Remote Managers Are Having Trust Issues - jacksonpollock
https://hbr.org/2020/07/remote-managers-are-having-trust-issues
======
jonathanliu
Re: suggestion #5

I'm a fan of results only work environment, but some managers come from
cultures that place value on hours worked in addition to (or even above)
getting results. If you also like ROWE, the solution is to not work for those
people.

